# 50 inch plasma or..



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Stick with my 42" LCD?

So tempted, can pick up a 50" (LG) for £399 ( Brand New ).

mmmm


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Plasma


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess it depends on how badly you want 50" lol!! 

Personally I'd stick with the 42" and aim for a larger LED TV in future.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> I guess it depends on how badly you want 50" lol!!
> 
> Personally I'd stick with the 42" and aim for a larger LED TV in future.


Just want a bigger TV and never had a plasma.

My LCD is coming up to 3 years old now and same one ended on the bay tonight for £200, so hopefully wont have to even the full £399 from my own pocket.

Oh and ive got a set of 17" alloys that are soon going to leave me, so that will probably cover the whole £399!


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Get the plasma! Much better picture quality than LCD in my opinion.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Depends on the make you have and the new one.

TV’s are not all equal.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> Depends on the make you have and the new one.
> 
> TV's are not all equal.


Both LG!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a 62" LG Plasma. Massively better than LCD in my opinion.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> I have a 62" LG Plasma. Massively better than LCD in my opinion.


Jesus 62".

You da man :thumb:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> I have a 62" LG Plasma.


And an electricity bill of about the same size?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The only thing that swayed me from Plasma when I initially bought a flat panel TV was the concern of possible screen burn when using it as a monitor or for playing Xbox. 

How much of a realistic concern that is I don't know but I am aware the the plasma screens we have in our conference rooms at work have nice Start button shadows from sitting on Windows screens for a long stretch of time.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

mark328 said:


> Jesus 62".
> 
> You da man :thumb:


Cheers, she's awesome! SD quality suffers a bit but HD makes up for it.



shinyporsche said:


> And an electricity bill of about the same size?


My dad pays the electric bill


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> The only thing that swayed me from Plasma when I initially bought a flat panel TV was the concern of possible screen burn when using it as a monitor or for playing Xbox.
> 
> How much of a realistic concern that is I don't know but I am aware the the plasma screens we have in our conference rooms at work have nice Start button shadows from sitting on Windows screens for a long stretch of time.


Most modern plasmas have anti-burning modes ie: it shifts the display around very subtly every so often, I've never noticed though.

Never had any issues playing my Ps3 or when I've left it alone for a while.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

ppl have said that if you like the look of lcd you might not like the look of plasma. Also the plasmas have a fan and you might not like that


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

aerodynamic18 said:


> ppl have said that if you like the look of lcd you might not like the look of plasma. Also the plasmas have a fan and you might not like that


Never noticed the fan on my Pana, and a survey in one of the AV forums, showed 69% of their members had and preffered plasma over LCD/LED tv's.
Also, i left the TV on one day with the Xbox logo on for 3 hours, came back and switched channels and no sign of any retention.
Another thing that i have read recently, is that Samsung are making more Plasmas in the future!!, should be interesting..

sorry, poll showed 74% preferred Plasma...
http://www.avforums.com/forums/tv-s...-display-type-do-you-own-intend-purchase.html

Kev


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> ppl have said that if you like the look of lcd you might not like the look of plasma. Also the plasmas have a fan and you might not like that


mmm, interesting :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

just replaced my 7yr old Sony LCD with a Panasonic 42" GT50 Plasma. Set it up today and I'm absolutely loving the deep blacks and picture quality. Plasma all the way if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Plasma over LCD everytime for me. Screen burn is not a worry these days. LCD works well in smaller screen sizes but if you're going 50 inch or above then it MUST be plasma.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

LED more eco friendly than plasma/lcd,use less electricity.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

colarado red said:


> LED more eco friendly than plasma/lcd,use less electricity.


LED backlit TVs _ARE_ LCD TVs.

LED backlit TVs do not necessarily use less electricity. Power consumption of plasma TVs is very dynamic, and on average uses about the same from past experience.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

50" Plasma here as well, 5 years old still going strong, wall mounted 

No burn from the Xbox either.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

taken from a forum digitalversus on sep 2011.
On average, the annual running cost for this LCD TV would be £14.89 while that figure is closer to £40.66 for the plasma.
lg42lw5500 lcd v pana TXPG42GT30
hardly bank breaking in my opinion..

Kev


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Plasma all the way, we have the Panasonic ST30 as a 50" and also an older Samsung 50" in the ktchen, plus a recent Samsung 43" in the bedroom, all very good sets, the older Samsung obviously shows its age, the Pansonic ST30 is just aweome, great picture quality and lovely set overall, however, the small Samsung in the bedroom I have to say its only a 720P set as its only a bedroom set and it is awesome in all honesty, the SD on it is so well converted to the native resolution of the TV that it almost becomes as good as a HD source, we have a couple of LCD's in the kids rooms and being honest they are rubbish conpared to the Plasma, go for the Plasma, but try and get a test of the set first.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

OK, bought the 50inch plasma last night.

My first thoughts is that it doesnt appear as "sharp" as my LCD ( both only 720p - HD Ready).

I have a Virgin HD Tivo Box linked up as before.

Any tips on setting up the right picture mode, i seem to just keep changing it depending on the programme im watching.

I tried the "Picture Wizard" and saved my adjustments, but its crap when back on the TV lol!!

What sort of differences should I notice compared to my LCD.?

http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-50PA4500-plasma-tv

BTW - I bought this one, not the best I know, but been very happy with my 42" LCD, hence going for the LG PA4500.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Always had Panasonic plasma's there's awesome. Currently got a 50


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Just because its a plasma won't mean its automatically better than your LCD, the specs vary massively across different sets. £4oo isn't exactly big money for a 50" (not that this is a dig) unless it was heavily discounted so I wouldn't expect quality like some of the users on here have commented on - considering they have Panasonic sets that cost at least £1ooo new. But having said that, my parents 42" LG plasma outperforms my 32" Panasonic LCD which cost the same amount on everything but Blu-rays.

Take a look at this link for some calibration software provided free on the AVS forums. All you need to do is burn it to a disk and whack it in your player (connected to the tv obv) and you can set up your basic contrast, brightness levels etc or play around with the more technical levels of which I don't understand.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/948496/avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

You bought a 50" at only 720? the question is why?

47" is the max size for 1080p before the pixels are "stretched" to fill the space nevermind the size of the pixels at 720 @ 50", no wonder you are disappointed with the picture quality.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

The /lg-50PA4500 is a 1080p TV

Need to check settings


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> You bought a 50" at only 720? the question is why?
> 
> 47" is the max size for 1080p before the pixels are "stretched" to fill the space nevermind the size of the pixels at 720 @ 50", no wonder you are disappointed with the picture quality.


Because if you sit more than a certain distance away you dont benefit from 1080p anyway so whats the point.

Quote :

For a 50" screen, the benefits of 1080p vs. 720p start to become apparent when closer than 9.8 feet and *become full apparent at 6.5 feet. In my opinion, 6.5 feet is closer than most people will sit to their 50″ plasma TV *. So, most consumers will *NOT* be able to see the full benefit of their 1080p TV.

Source :http://carltonbale.com/1080p-does-matter/


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

PaulaJayne said:


> The /lg-50PA4500 is a 1080p TV
> 
> Need to check settings


http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-50PA4500-plasma-tv


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> You bought a 50" at only 720? the question is why?
> 
> 47" is the max size for 1080p before the pixels are "stretched" to fill the space nevermind the size of the pixels at 720 @ 50", no wonder you are disappointed with the picture quality.


Blimey, by your way of thinking, there must be some really pissed off people out there with sets bigger than 47inches!!, if the quality is so bad, makes you wonder how they managed to sell any

Kev


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Dont forget that with a Plasma the image quality will improve with time, I have never been happy with any of my Plasmas out of the box, I have spent weeks tweaking the settings, colour, brightness, contrast etc etc but you can go online and download calibration software, you burn it to a DVD and then pop it in your DVD and you go through a series of test, minor adjustments and the theory is that it adjusts everything to optimise yoru set, I done that on my Panasonic in the lounge, and whilst it was all minor adjustments it did make a difference, for example the black levels were visibly improved and what a difference it made, things liek that, well worth doing there are some free calibration programmes out there.

The thing with Plasma is that it will just keep getting better and better, the more you use it the better it becomes, our first Plasma we bought in 2005 an Hitachi, it was an awesome set, over the years the picture quality just grew and grew, we sold it last year when we upgraded it to a 50 for the lounge, but even when it was 6 years old it still gave most modern sets a good run for its money.

So dont feel downbeat, just allow the set to grow, it almost makes it sound like a wine or something but its true, it gets better with age!

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> *47" is the max size for 1080p before the pixels are "stretched" to fill the space* nevermind the size of the pixels at 720 @ 50", no wonder you are disappointed with the picture quality.


What are you talking about? The pixel size increases with screen size for a given screen resolution, but the first bit of that statement makes no sense.


----------

